# Dual Bank Chargers How Do They Work??



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

Hey guys I am looking for a way to keep the battery charged on my trolling motor..can someone explain to me how the dual bank charger work that they sell (Minkotta,BassPro). Where do they hook to to keep a constant charge? any info would be great. Thanks!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

the number of banks is basically the number of battery leads you get. a dual bank charger will charge 2 batteries (2 positives and 2 negatives leads) simultaneuous at whatever the amp rating is for the charger.

a 2 bank charger is not necessary if you only have one battery. as far where they hook, you just wire the battery charger up to the battery and plug it in to an outlet


----------



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

i have a Battery for my Outboard and a battery for my trolling motor. I want to keep the trolling motor battery charged, so i can troll for a while without it dieing off a single charge. I want it to be charging while on the boat. is it possible?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

The onboard chargers plug into a 100 outlet when you are done for the day. 
If you are running out of power while you are fishing is your battery in good shape or do you maybe need a 2nd battery? How old is your battery? I only seem to get 3 years out of a battery and they just don't seem to hold a charge all day. I've had them tested after the 3rd year and they still show good but they just don't hold up. Put new batteries in and bingo, I'm back in business.
I personally have upped the size of my batteries from a 24 series to a 29 series and went from 1 battery to 2 batteries. I can do whatever I want and my batteries last all day. I replaced my old charger this year too. That made a big difference.
Some trolling motors are easier on batteries than others.


----------



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

So with one single 12v battery i should be able to troll all day off a single charge? the battery is in good shape and may be capable of that. I was just thinking it would be nice to have a charge going to that battery either off the Outboard or the starter battery so i didnt have to worry when fishing a tourney... I saw the Combiner 100 online anyone use one? heres the link..


http://www.yandina.com/TrollBattery.htm


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

if there was a good way to do that, bass guys would have been doing it a long time ago. 

if your trolling motor battery is dying throughout the day then you have some sort of problem. battery shot, motor to small for the size of boat you have, charger not charging fully, or you just over using it. other factors can drain your batteries that you cannot control like wind, rough water, etc. in those cases, you need to be aware that you could run out of juice before the day is over and adjust your fishing tactics to accomodate your batteries. i.e. fishing with the wind, anchoring, staying in wind protected areas. 

its all part of the tournament game, even the elite series guys have to deal with it (although they are running 36v trolling motors but you can still easily drain a battery if you dont budgett your power)


----------



## SPOONFEEDER (Jul 6, 2006)

BassMaster19 said:


> So with one single 12v battery i should be able to troll all day off a single charge? the battery is in good shape and may be capable of that. I was just thinking it would be nice to have a charge going to that battery either off the Outboard or the starter battery so i didnt have to worry when fishing a tourney... I saw the Combiner 100 online anyone use one? heres the link..
> 
> 
> http://www.yandina.com/TrollBattery.htm


I have not used that brand but I use one made by BRP Marine. Blue Seas also makes them. Works awesome on my lake Erie boat. I have had one on every boat I have owned and will always have one.

Larry
DROID X


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

It looks like a nice idea and maybe in Erie where you can have long runs with the outboard it may work but down here in SW Ohio inland lakes (or most of Ohio)there really isn't anywhere to run the big motor for extended periods of time. Most folks fishing on inland lakes just don't run their outboard motors for that much of the day.

"lordofthepunks" post kind of says it all.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Bassmaster,
I believe what you are looking for is a Stay-N-Charge unit. Goto stayncharge.com and see what he has. I bought mine last year to charge a 2 battery 24V system off my starter battery. I run on Erie and this year it has worked well. Was easy to install as long as your underdeck areas are accessible. Jim also made my leads 2 feet longer because I needed it to run from the batteries up front to the Starter battery in back.
You can also do a search on this site for Stayncharge and a few posts should show up including mine last year. 

It does seem strange that your battery is being used up in a few hours. Maybe follow a few suggestions from above also.

Best,
Rickerd


----------



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

well the front trolling motor is an OLD Johnson 12V and it needs replaced anyhow. So im going to just go with a 24V motor and get 2 new batteries since the one i have now seems kinda shot. I fish a lot of inland lakes and i dont think i make long enough runs with the big motor to effectively charge the battery for the trolling motor like stated. What size batteries should i get for a 24V motor? How are the walmart deep cycle batteries? ive read mixed reviews..Thanks for all the help so far


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

Before you go out and buy 2 batteries and a trolling motor,why don't you go buy 1 new battery and see if it makes a difference? It might save you some money and if it does'nt give you results you want you already have 1 new battery.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Also be careful with what kind of 24v TM you buy. I bought a cheaper 71# MG a few years ago. I seemed to go through batteries pretty quick and the boat moved just way too fast. I have a 17'6" aluminum, way too much TM for my style of fishing. Trolling motors are like anything, you get what you pay for. There is a reason some cost more.
I went back to a 55# 12v. I do run 2 batteries. I do really like my current set up.
I switched to Wally World batteries this year. So far, so good. I usd to use Auto Zane Duralast batteries and I never had them last more than 3 years.


----------



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

i was actually looking at a 71lb motorguide 24v..couldnt you turn the speed down to adjust for how fast you wanted to troll? I have a brand new Minkota 12v 55lb powerdrive in my barn, but i HATE the foot control on it since its digital. I cant get used to it no matter what which is why i was gonna go Motorguide..The johnson i have is OLD very OLD..it needs replaced either way whether a new battery would make it last longer or not.


----------



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

also what advantages do you see if you run 2 batteries in parallel on a 12V motor? Twice as long trolling time? That may be something else i would consider


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I had a Minn Kota years ago and I had a hard time getting used to the foot pad too. Actually is the foot pad awkward because it's digital or because it a powerdrive? I like the rocker style foot contrls on the MG. That foot pad was just one reason I went back to MG.
Yes, you will get longer run time from 2 batteries. 2 batteries = twice the time. I would suggest really looking around at the TM's before you buy.
That 71# MG was the worst TM I've ever owned. (I have no idea if it's the same model that you are looking at.) It was a 5 speed TM and on the lowest speed it just moved the boat too fast (for me). Like my name says, I crappie fish 90% of the time and slow is the game. Also, it sucked the life out of those batteries pretty quick.
I will slow troll sometimes durring the year and I need my batteries to hold up all day.
I personally would buy the newr digital TM's if you can afford it. Somewhere I've read with conventional TM's (like a 5 speed) no matter what speed you are using the TM will actually draw the same amount of power (amps) from the battery no matter what speed you're in. Some is used to generate the power and the rest is lost as heat.
With the newer digital motors. It's proportional, more speed = more amp draw. Less speed = less amp draw. That's why you'll get longer life from the digital motors. Most guys just don't run on high all day.
I may be using some of the wrong terminology but it doesn't change the facts.
I hope this helps.


----------



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

I just couldn't get used to the whole leaning your foot left to right to make the motor steer. I like the conventional up and down pedal.


----------



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

crappiedude,

Which wally world deep cycle did you go with? i notices they have a few sizes. thanks.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

BassMaster19 said:


> I just couldn't get used to the whole leaning your foot left to right to make the motor steer. I like the conventional up and down pedal.


That's one reason I went back to MotorGuide. It's not that an old dog can't learn new tricks....I just don't want too.



BassMaster19 said:


> crappiedude,
> 
> Which wally world deep cycle did you go with? i notices they have a few sizes. thanks.


I have Everstart Maxx Marine 29 series. I run 2 with a 12v 55# MG Tour (digital)
I've seen these recommended so many times from so many dfferent guys, I just had to give them a try. I've always heard to buy the freshest batteries you can find. They do have date stickers on them. Mine were dated 3/11 and I bought them in 3/11. I wouldn't mind them a few months old but if ones been sitting around 6 months, I may have to look elsewhere (just my $.02)
I added a 3 bank 5-5-5 BPS onboard charger to keep everthing charged. I never lack battery. Even on trips where we fish all day for 4 or 5 days. It charges everything over night.

I added the 3 bank charger to keep the OB battery charged because with live well & bilge pumps plus electronics running off the starting battery it takes it's toll if you don't run the OB for much time during the day. I upgraded to Lowrance HDS electronics this year and with the increased power demands it was noticable. Now no problems.

I know your looking at 24v systems. I like to fish sloooow. Mine was a cheaper MG 5 speed. I hated that thing. My boats not light and I could never go slow enough. Really look at the digitals if you go that route.


----------



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

Okay i was wondering if i should get the 29-maxx or the smaller one below it. I guess ill get the Maxx..they just seem super heavy to have two of them lol


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

BassMaster19 said:


> Okay i was wondering if i should get the 29-maxx or the smaller one below it. I guess ill get the Maxx..they just seem super heavy to have two of them lol


You'd probably be okay with the 27's but for a few bucks more why not get the biggies. It all really depends on what you do. I had the 27's last year and didn't have any problems. After all size does matter.....
If you'd like to see (or try) my set up let me know, I'm in the Cincy area.


----------



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

what size boat do you have the two batteries in? i guess it cant be that much difference in weight.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a Tracker Pro-deep V 17. It's a fairly heavy boat especially with all my toys in it.
The extra weight was worth it to me but actually I could probably have gone with 27's.
I had the 27's in it for 9 years preceeding puttting in the 29's this year. Before that I just ran one 27 with a 30# thrust TM. My kids are grown now so I spend more time fishing.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

here it is.
ya got to look behind my buddy but it's the only pic I could find of the boat.


----------



## BassMaster19 (May 22, 2008)

wow very nice crappie! and nice boat! my only concern with the maxx's would be the weight. Although idk how much it would matter because on the other side i have the cranking battery and the 2stroke oil tank..so it may level the weight out. Its a 16ft Stryker bass boat with a 90hp johnson on the back. So my main concern is weight. think ill be okay?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Yeah, that's Kentucky Lake. Got to love those crappies. That lake gives up some pigs.

One thing on the batteries with a 12v you could start with 1 and if it's not enough add another one later with a 12v system. If your using an old battery now (over 3 years) just replacing it even with the same size, will probably give you longer running time.


----------

